# cam and valvespring upgrade price?



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

i just got my Stainless works headers installed with Spintech mufflers . Now i am looking at a Magic Stick V4 cam and PRC springs and hardened push rods. to get installed on my 04 GTO. How much in the ball park will i be looking at for installation and misc. parts.:cheers


After all that i will have the GOAT Tuned


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmm... Here in the S.F. Bay Area I paid $2,050 for my cam install; 228/232, dual springs, titanium retainers, chromoly pushrods. This was parts and labor included. Hope this is of some help... The stock cam now sits in my living room, semi-chromed it and she looks pretty good. My wife is overjoyed...


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

I paid $975 for my custom cam kit (springs, pushrods, retainers, guides, etc) and $1175 for the install and tune.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Looking at around $1150 in parts (custom cam, hardened pushrods and Comp 921 spring kit). Install should be around $800ish.


----------



## 1969+37=2006 (Mar 30, 2006)

My HPE S cam kit was around 800 tune 450 and install 650 or so. Have it tune during the install.


----------

